# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Post your nice images here

## jaspertjie

If anyone has nice screencaps/renders of 3d models, just post them here and give an explanation.
For now, these are mine (see atts):
1. - Heisenberg Class fighter
2. - Type 19 Shuttlecraft
3. - Vostor Geccen
4. - The Maxéder Katana
5. - The Narada (Star Trek XI, 2009)

----------


## jaspertjie

Second load of images is here!
1. - Todano Class
2. - Kulinor Geccen (remember the Vostor Geccen)
3. - Holland Class, USS Holland

----------


## Coyotemax

The only thing i've done in sketchup..  I suprised my wife with an accurate view of our house in Google Earth, right down to the exact placement on the property  :Smile: 

If someone really wants it, I can make the kmz file available, but it's about 2 megs (which is why i never got around to submitting it to GE for inclusion, I didn't want to lose the quality on the textures, woot)

----------


## Vorhees

Nice work, Jaspertjie do you use Normal Google Sketchup or Sketchup Pro ?

----------


## su_liam

Are we limiting this to Sketchup?

----------


## jaspertjie

> Nice work, Jaspertjie do you use Normal Google Sketchup or Sketchup Pro ?


Both, but the normal one much more often. I only use SU Pro for the plugins  :Smile: 




> Are we limiting this to Sketchup?


I didn't say "Post your nice Sketchup images here", or did I?

----------


## Robbie

Here's some of my recent 3d work.  I need to get back on it though. I miss modelling sometimes...been too busy to just be foolin around though.  All these done with 3d studio max.

----------


## jaspertjie

Wow that's beautiful! I like dices the most.

----------


## mearrin69

Arcana, those dice are sweet looking. Looks like my first set of "crystal" dice back in the 1980s...except your have new-style numbering (mine were still the fill-in-with-crayon type).

Good to know this isn't Sketch Up only - felt that way even though it wasn't explicit  :Smile: . I've got a couple of 3D models I'll show. Don't know how nice they are, though.  :Smile: 
M

----------


## jaspertjie

Dungeons and dragons dice!!!

----------


## JDCt

Here are a couple of my 3D works... I haven't done anything in a while but I will start with my most recent. The lego snowspeeder is the most recent that I have done. Probly about 4 months ago. The pool balls are from at least 2 years ago, the light bulb bugs are form mid 2008. Hope you guys enjoy these!

----------


## Coyotemax

I would not have pegged the speeder as rendered - it looks so very much like the one my nephew has  :Razz:   The lightbulb bugs are COOL!  I want one!

----------


## Ascension

Yeah, those bugs are cool.  I make Halloween spiders like these with my nieces but we use glass blobs.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Before I got into mapping, for about 8 years or so I was playing with 3D, so I've got oodles of 3D models scattered on 3 different computers, though I was using less expensive software like Izware Nendo for modeling and Raydream Studio for rendering - not 3D Max, Lightwave or any of the better apps.

Several of the screenies below actually already exist here in the guild, but here are smaller versions of some of them.

Actually several of these are used as references to create hand-drawings from for the use in map creation...

The first two below I used as reference to create the Dwarf Hold on my December Challenge "Yuleblood" map - the model is untextured, since I only needed reference for the physical, the detail is just out of my head.

The next one is from my November 08 (?) Space map challenge - a model of the Icarus Scout Ship (more in Jaspertyle's flavor).

The next one was for my March 08 (?) Not your Father's Dungeon challenge - which I took more a tongue and cheek approach and this was a comical add-on render just for some more humor. One room featured a Krenshar (D&D beast tiger that pulls the skin off ifs face and displays its inner skull).

The last one is the only side view I have for this model, another D&D beast, the Aboleth - this screenie I used as a Happy Birthday "card" for someone on another forum.

----------


## Gamerprinter

This one was for illustration purposes and was never used, but in my early study of Japanese stuff for Kaidan, I found this awesome ukiyo-e print of a transitional ship design used by Tokugawa Japan, just before they closed their borders to outsiders. The cool thing about this ship is that it includes features from both Japanese ship design and European ship design, having been influenced by the Portuguese. The Red Seal ship was designed as a merchant flagship to deter piracy by the Japanese in a new trading relationship with China - at the time (1600 - 1640).

The mix of Japanese style and European style sails is one aspect of this. Another is the box like cages sticking out the sides of the ship. These were cannon portals, but the cannons were placed in the boxes. The idea being that a Japanese Castle sometimes has outer attachments called Rock Drops - works like hoarding with a slot cut in the floor allowing defenders to shoot arrows are drop things on those below - same theory, so that's why those boxes exist.

Anyway, I created a detailed model of the ship to reference multiple points of view - the texturing isn't perfect or perfectly colored, but again it was fun to try an model accurately and never used for anything.

GP

----------


## mearrin69

Love the aboleth. Rep for the ship! [edit:well maybe come back to it after some rep-spreading elsewhere.  :Smile: ]
M

----------


## Robbie

Lovely work!

I gotta ask, what's with the lego snowspeeder?  Nobody models a regular snowspeeder and a new rendition of a 3d lego snow speeder shows up on deviant art every week...did I miss the bus?

----------


## su_liam

A quick play with an idea for glaciation in bryce. I also really like the atmospheric effect. I rendered this in Bryce 6.3. I'm currently rendering another try in the Bryce 7 Beta with sky-based IBL. Attempts to add vegetation instances in 7 have only led to crashes, so I gave up on that.

I'm not too excited by the mountain itself, but the glaciation and atmospherics are good. I think...

----------


## jaspertjie

Never rendered anything of a landscape element before... Good job! It's beautiful

----------


## Ascension

Yeah, the atmospherics looks pretty decent.

----------


## su_liam

I found a cheap trick to add faux-conifers, too! I'll post that when and if it gets done rendering.

EDIT: Here we go! I had two different tree layers at different resolutions. That caused a bit of trouble. It's also hard to control exactly where the trees go. Some trees are growing out of glaciers!?! Still for twenty minutes of work and a fifteen minute render with no tragic crashes, this wasn't bad. By Western Oregon standards, this was pretty sparse, but I like it. *This*, I think, was a _proof_ of concept.

----------


## mearrin69

Here are a few from me. First up a Warhammer 40k-ish warbot...based very much on ork technology. Next is an axe. Pretty basic, that. Next is a funny take-off on Absolut ads...I used to work for Caligari (makes trueSpace) and this was just sort of a fun little thing I put together. It actually turned out pretty nice. I had forgotten about it until I went digging in my digital storage bin.
M

----------


## Gamerprinter

Looks great, Mearrin69! Did not realize you had some real 3D experience with Caligari. There are many 3D apps I've looked at and wanted - Truespace was one of them. Good to know you worked there. If I may ask, what did you do at Caligari?

Rep for the Absolut artwork!

GP

----------


## ravells

No disrespect to Jas, but we have a whole forum here, start your own threads with 3d lovliness!!

----------


## mearrin69

@Ravells: Good point. Problem is, that's all I got.  :Smile: 
@GP: Thanks! I was ever so briefly the "director of marketing" there. I have known Roman, the company's founder, for a few years and he was working on something that sounded pretty cool. Turns out he and I didn't really get on very well in the employee-employer sense. Hopefully he doesn't have any hard feelings about it. I don't, the guy's a genius - quirky one, but a genius nonetheless. I first saw his stuff in Caligari 24 on the Amiga (circa '91-'92, the company was called Octree back then) and later, when I had a better job, I scraped together enough to get an early version of trueSpace for the PC (~$800). Bought tS4 when that came out too (the one with the Terminator head, I think?). tS5 and tS6 were "review units" from the company (still have the boxes) as I had met Roman by then. I worked at the company when it released tS7. He sold to Microsoft after I left and now tS 7.x is available for a free download. I'm afraid it has changed beyond my ken, however.
M

----------


## Fluesopp

Vue and Daz

----------


## mearrin69

Wow, Fluesopp. That's pretty awesome. The background looks almost like a picture. Have some rep.
M

----------


## Ghostman

Very dinosaur-like.

----------


## su_liam

Very nice terrain Fluesopp. Except for one patch in front of the winged dino, the veg was convincing. In an arid kind of way  :Wink: .

----------


## jaspertjie

Narada pics!!! Narada kicks ass!

----------


## jaspertjie

Uhm... If you're referring to me, you should look a bit further than your eyes. I created the thread. If you're not referring to me; then I'm sorry  :Smile:

----------


## JoJoJoy

Just some renders.

----------

